# Time of the day



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

This might be a dumb question or just I'm just too lazy to do a search sorry, what time would be the best to go fox hunting or coyote hunting.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Well if your married,anytime the wife will let ya .Seeing your from Minnesota also,early morning late in the day and roughly four days either side of the full moon at night with snow.I've never had any luck day calling here but plan on trying it on some huge WPA's that I've seen coyotes on during pheasant hunting this year.Dakota's are different,called them in at all times of the day but that's a whole different world there.Envy the guy's that live there during the winter months.


----------



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

Can I shoot coyotes in Minnesota? The regulations handbook only talks about foxes.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, Coyotes are an unprotected species along with Crows, Skunks, Mangy Cats, Starlings, and Pigeons. 8) Actually I'd be careful about the Cats here in MN. Just look for them wandering too close to the white lines on the highway.


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

4 star, when I get home from work I will make a more detailed reply to this for you. I emailed the MN DNR with a variety of questions that are not talked about in the regulation book. basically, the only real law is that you cannot use artificial lights at night.


----------



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

Thank you all, you have helped out a lot.


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

just wanted to post what he said. This is a pasted copy of the e-mail I recieved from the MN DNR,it gives a few answers to some basic questions a beginner might have that are not in the book.

No license is required for residents, they can be taken at night without the aid of artificial light, no caliber restriction, any where, except during the deer season in the shotgun zone a shotgun must be used and a person would have to be have a valid deer license to carry a gun, so you can nut hunt coyotes unless licensed for deer, but if not during the deer season a person can use any caliber weapon anywhere. 5 days before, 2 days after and during deer season a person can not have a gun out of doors that is capable of taking big game, unless licensed to take deer, that why you can not hunt coyotes during deer season unless licensed to deer hunt. 
There isn't much in the book, because there isn't much restriction for hunting them. Enjoy the hunt. Kevin


----------



## CoyoteChris (Nov 27, 2005)

Is that for shotgun season only or does it include the black powder season that goes until Dec 11th? I have got the book and it said nothing about not using my rifle during any time at all. Maybe its just me but the rule book is confusing and needs to be updated.


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

my guess would be that the same rule would apply to muzzle loader but I have no idea. The DNR guy just mentioned shotgun as an example but didnt mention anything else. Although, during bow season does that mean you cant take a coyote with anything other than a bow? I doubt it, maybe it is just a shotgun thing.


----------



## CoyoteChris (Nov 27, 2005)

That scares me because I shot 50 shells off today sighting in my gun. Was it legal or illegal? I didn't even second guess it because there was nothing said about it in the book. To top it off I tracked a coyote that passed behind my house and I did have my rifle on me and of course it was loaded but with the safety on   .


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

I find it kind of funny how they post very little information on coyote regulations because there are so few laws protecting them but it's the lack of info that causes so many questions. I would think the safest bet would be to have a deer license in your wallet while hunting coyote during deer season.

I was happy to see that I can use any caliber rifle I chose, now I have an excuse to buy that .50 cal BMG I have had my eye on....lol


----------

